# New Volks wheels finally on



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Had a nightmare of a day trying to get someone to fit my new tyres to the new rims i bought. My friend didnt want to do it case they got scatched. Couldnt get any cmpany to fit them unless they supplied them. Finally talked my mate into doing it then relised they were reverse rims and the tyres went of from the back--so no damage to the lip...Wheels are Volks GTS in 19" x 9.5" wityh a titanium gunmetal centre..Anyway i hope you like as im very happy with them just now...:clap:


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

nice. That makes a whole different car.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

mmm beautiful! Really does change the look of your car


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice Mark.... Good choice .


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't know what your car looked like before but by the look of it now it looks 10 times better 

Very nice looking wheels.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

I know it does. My elderly neighbour came out to walk her dog, her normal response is " ohh thats very shiny " , today she came out and said " those wheels make your car look like one of those racing cars you see on the tv ":squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

looks fantastic mate


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

proper wheels


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Bling :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Like that a lot, very nice Mark.

Charlie.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks fantastic! 

Have you considered getting the calipers painted gunmetal to match the wheels?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks great !! Awesome work


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Superb choice of wheels there.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Cracking set of wheels Mark, and from the pics they seem to clear your brakes fine.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Brakes*

Yip and they give even more room than the old ones. Ran about trying to get spacers today only to find the wheels cleared the callipers easily...


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Look bloody lovely Mark. :bowdown1: :thumbsup: 
Rick got them to you in super fast time aswell, good stuff.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bandit said:


> Look bloody lovely Mark. :bowdown1: :thumbsup:
> Rick got them to you in super fast time aswell, good stuff.


Alloys make or break a car. And those look superb on yours. 

Plus have yet to see a GT-R on GT-S's anyway!!! 

And no surprise from Rick; delivery times are stupidly quick!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Yeah, i watched the tracking and they took an age at the airport in Japan. I went to work and checked again and they were in Scotland and delivered the next morning--so im a happy man just now...


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

Wow, they look stunning mate, fantastic choice :thumbsup:


----------



## OptiX (Oct 21, 2003)

I loved your old wheels, though they suited the car really well. But, have to say, these are stunning.:bowdown1:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Looking great mate. well worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Cheers guys. I wanted to break up the silver of the car a bit as its a big car and i believe the darker wheels suit the car well. I loved my old wheels but just wanted a change...:smokin:


----------



## edzilla (Jul 6, 2007)

Car looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm loving those Grex brakes!!!

Ed


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Those look great!!!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking smart, the gold and chrome look really effactive on a gold car!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great choice :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,suits very well with the carcolor:wavey:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

they look rude!

- Kevin.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Stunning..


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

looks very very nice, Should do a before and after photo....so people can see how the wheels transform it!

Brakes look very nice sat behing them too and your right about the silver, does break it up.

Thanks for your business, and thankyou to the other guys on here froy your kind comments, owe you all a beer!

Rick


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow Mark! Looks stunning mate! Congrats on the new wheels, i still have to get mine fitted , hopefully should have some Shot by next week!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I am green with envy, not only for the amazing wheels but also the fantastic GREX brake system you got there! Nice one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks good

thats not the old TS newera yaris?

anyways you need a carbon dash


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

matty32 said:


> looks good
> 
> thats not the old TS newera yaris?
> 
> )


Lol, thats exactly what i thought when i saw it :chuckle:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

matty32 said:


> looks good
> 
> thats not the old TS newera yaris?
> 
> anyways you need a carbon dash



Not a problem, I can sort the dash for him:smokin:


----------



## J.C (Jan 4, 2004)

They say a picture says a thousand words.....hope that means "smilies" too!
:bowdown1: :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Vitz*

Yip thats the Top Secret Vitz RS/Yaris that Newera brought in, we have had it for a few years now...Had to get rid of the old graphics though as its was just a bit too much....Fun little car though...

DRAG andDRIFT i might take you up on that offer quite soon about the carbon dash:thumbsup: 

Wheels are superb on the car and dont make a big difference to the handling...Im very very happy now...


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Mark,

I will see what little treasures I find this week in Japan. I will have internet access on wed when I get to crystal....Endless also do them, but think they are from Superior cia also, so I will check the quality and advise you accordingly.

Gotta a plane to catch now:smokin: 

Rick


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*JAE*

Good stuff Rick ,keep me informed.

I believe my success at JAE was partly down to the new wheels as my original ones had a few minor marks on them where these were brand new.Managed to get the Best Nissan award, Best R33 award and came second place overall in the full competition, so all the running around before hand fitting wheels, cleaning arches, suspension, brakes etc does pay off...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

How much did they set you back, and how long was delivery, where from?


----------

